# Sounds Silly - Remove Morio Worms from oats



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

OK so my first real attempt at breeding Morios has been successful.

I have a large plastic tub with loads of oats in (was the substrate the eggs were laid in)

It is teaming with tiny morios now.

Is there an easy way to split them from the oats? Be nice to have just the morios in with food.

Probably couldnt sieve them in some way?

Cheers 

Gary


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

just remove the oats bit by bit and hand pick em out


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

There's thousands of them!!

See you in a week......


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

lol, how small are the oats?? maybe use a seive.....or a sand scooper??


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I dont think either will work!!

Will have to wait until the morios are bigger!!

Gary


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

lol get pickin. 

btw can you pm me how you bred them please may be interested in trying: victory:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

could you put the container they are in now inside a bigger container and have the smaller one angled up on one edge so the baby morios can climb out like a little wriggly waterfall? (sorry couldn't think how else to describe what i mean) i do it with waxworms in shavings


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

No they dig downwards.

Its ok, will leave them in there until they are much bigger.

Obviously dont want to feed them off until they are much bigger anyway.

Gary


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

ok so they don't like to be in the light so get a handfull and put it in one side of a rub or similar and make some shade with a bit of sacking or even some paper scrunched up a bit, leave it in bright light and watch those little buggers take cover lol


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> lol get pickin.
> 
> btw can you pm me how you bred them please may be interested in trying: victory:


:whistling2:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, we have a method for mealies that does work, takes a long while but u dont have to do much...
We put a few sheets of paper towel in, on top of the food/poo/mealies, sort of fold them and put one end inside the fold of another if that makes sense. Put some carrot or something moist in the middle of the paper and on top, leave it a few hours and a lot of them will have wandered in amongst the paper. Then lift up the paper and brush the mealies off into the new container.
Obviously doesnt sort it all in one go, but you get there in the end....!


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

I was generally wondering the same thing because my experience of feeding reps has been crickets so far. When a tub arrives, does everyone hand pick them out of the tub? I don't want to just tip some out and into a food dish (or another tub for dusting) because it would also tip out the substrate and shed/dead mealies etc.

Is picking them out the easiest way?

I also ordered mini mealies because my beardie is only a baby but looking at the tiny things I think I better order normal ones. There's nothing to them!!! What eats the minis?


----------

